# kolejność uruchamiania usług

## sherszen

Witam,

Jak zmienić kolejność uruchamiania usług np. w boot? Muszę ręcznie modyfikować depend() w /etc/runlevels/boot, czy można to ustawić w troszkę bardziej przejrzysty sposób?

Mam problem z RAID, bo dmcrypt startuje wcześniej niż RAID i sypie mi się cały start systemu.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Bialy

Dopisz w skrypcie 

```
/etc/init.d/dmcrypt
```

Coś w stylu 

```
depend() {

need raid

lub

after raid

}
```

Pod raid wstaw nazwę skryptu który go uruchamia.

----------

## SlashBeast

lepiej w conf.d/dmcrypt rc_need albo rc_after

----------

## Bialy

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> lepiej w conf.d/dmcrypt rc_need albo rc_after

 

Nigdy nie używałem dmcrypt'a więc jeśli daje taką możliwość, to czemu nie.

Na pewno będzie wyglądało ładniej  :Wink: 

----------

## grodzik86

A może w /etc/rc.conf coś takiego?

```
rc_dmcrypt_after="raid"
```

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Bialy wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   lepiej w conf.d/dmcrypt rc_need albo rc_after 
> 
> Nigdy nie używałem dmcrypt'a więc jeśli daje taką możliwość, to czemu nie.
> 
> Na pewno będzie wyglądało ładniej 

 

Nie wiem jak baselayout1 ale z openrc mozesz sobie w pliku /etc/conf.d/<nazwaInitScriptu> wpisac rc_* ktore beda sie odnosic do samego initscriptu.

----------

## mbar

 *grodzik86 wrote:*   

> A może w /etc/rc.conf coś takiego?
> 
> ```
> rc_dmcrypt_after="raid"
> ```
> ...

 

A dokładnie:

```
rc_dmcrypt_need="mdraid"
```

Ja mam u siebie coś takiego: 

raid5 -> lvm -> dmcrypt -> filesystem

i do ustawienia poprawnej kolejności wystarczyło:

- wrzucić mdraid, dmcrypt, lvm do runlevelu boot

- w rc.conf dopisać rc_dmcrypt_need="mdraid"

- w /etc/conf.d/lvm dopisać RC_AFTER="mdraid"

i wszystko startuje jak powinno. Jak widać mam pomieszane dwie metody ustawiania kolejności  :Smile: 

----------

